# Big T News



## fbb1964 (27/2/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-02-25_big-t-news.html

*Big T News*
Posted 25th February 2021 by Dave Cross





Like it or loathe it, Big Tobacco is having an immense impact on the vape market. Fontem Ventures (owned by Imperial Brands) has announced the most popular flavour of Blu in the United Kingdom. Meanwhile, Philip Morris International (PMI) are arguing for the inclusion of vapers and smokers in discussions about smoke-free products. Finally, British American Tobacco (BAT) is celebrating news of the Serious Fraud Office closing its investigation and a rise in profits due to its vaping line.
“_We’ve analysed sales data for postcodes across the length and breadth of England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland to reveal the most popular blu e-liquid flavours of 2020_,” says Blu(1).

“_Menthol and mint and tobacco flavoured e-liquid both outsold all other flavours combined, indicating vapers love the classic flavours, but are keen to choose smoking alternative products. Berry flavours completed most of the remaining bestseller’s list, with beverages (such as café latte and caramel café) bringing up the rear_.”

At the 27th National PR Congress of the Public Relations Society of the Philippines, the Vice President Global Communications for PMI told the assembled online audience: “_Traditionally we’ve always been very shy of public conversation, but we realise it was time to go out, be public, be vocal and advocate for change_.”

Tommaso di Giovanni continued to explain(2) that misinformation surrounds the debate of safer nicotine products and added, “_It’s a rallying cry for all to those who have a role to play_”.

Maybe Mr di Giovanni will go on to acknowledge that consumer advocates have been playing their part for a decade so far in his next presentation?

BAT is welcoming news that the UK’s Serious Fraud Office (SFO) has closed its investigation into allegations of corruption. The process has taken over three years and that began two years after initial claims of bribery(3).

The SFO said: "_The evidence in this case did not meet the evidential test for prosecution as defined in the Code for Crown Prosecutors_.”

BAT’s joy was compounded by its full year results revealing an almost 10% rise in pre-tax profits. It banked £8.67 billion in the last year to December and puts it down partially to three million more people opting in to its vaping and other reduced harm products(4).

*References:*

Vape nation: what was the most popular e-liquid flavour in the UK during 2020? - https://www.blu.com/en/GB/blog/feat...opular-e-liquid-flavour-in-the-uk-during-2020
PMI exec pushes for public discussions on better alternatives to cigarettes - https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/13975...cussions-on-better-alternatives-to-cigarettes
Revealed: Big tobacco and the corruption of the TPD - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...ig-tobacco-and-the-corruption-of-the-tpd.html
Cloudy outlook leaves shares in British American Tobacco out of puff - https://www.sharesmagazine.co.uk/ne...hares-in-british-american-tobacco-out-of-puff

Reactions: Informative 6


----------

